# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  what russians think about croatia? and others...

## petite fleur

thinking how serbian people feel very connected with russians, i can't help but wonder does russians feel the same 
i would not say the same for croatians, it looks like they find more connections with other slavic people, like czech 
anyway, this is only my observation

----------


## Ilkay

My guess is that religion still plays an important role in national identities of Slavic nations and communities. In general Russians favor and support Serbs, because both Russians and Serbs are predominantly Orthodox Christians. Although Croats (predominantly Catholic) and Bosniaks (predominantly Muslim) are as Slavic as Serbs, Russian foreign policy so far has been either indifferent or antagonistic to them.

----------


## Vlacko

That's true. Religion does matter in Serbo-Russian relations. Both Serbs and Russians are Orthodox Christian, and that's the main reason for connection of my people with Russian. There is still simillar culture, letter...
Same is for Croatia. I think that Croats have better relation with Czech Republic or Poland than Serbia.

----------


## TATY

Yes, reading about Russia's reaction to the bombings of Yugoslavia by NATO  I often came accross stuff like "our Orthodox brothers" referring to the Serbs.

----------


## Mayita

From personal experience, I think it's all about whether the person has been to Croatia or not. I've never met a Russian who has been to Croatia who didn't absolutely love it and its people and want to go back  :: 
Russians who have never been there and don't know much about it just think of it as just another Balkan country I guess. The Russians I've met haven't really been that pro Serbian really, they're pretty neutral.

----------


## jujav4ik

I've met many russians who have been in Croatia, and they just adore the country.
I wouldn't say that the main thing is the religion, according to the opinions of these people i've met, it's just a nice country, which speaks the language we can partially understand, polite people.  ::

----------


## SerbianGirl

"MAKE LOVE NOT WAR"  ::  
.. i mean,it's just a saying,dont take it literarly  ::    ::

----------


## MilanSrb

As a Serb, i just can notice that Russians generaly dont feel same for us, as we do for them, especialy jung generations...they dont know much about us..
But i am educated like rusofil, and majority of Serbs also...Love for Russia is part of Serbian national identity!Also love for Armenians, Ukranians, Greeks...
Religion have important role in that relationship, ofcourse  ! But its not only reason...history is also important for relations between nations, and we fight in same side like russians, in many wars! We never fight against Russians, its imposible to imagine for Serbs! Also, Croatia have similar political interests in history like Germany and Austria, so they have good conection with Germans...ofcourse, Serbs dont have any conection with Germans...
I meet some Armenian people in my life, and y have best posible opinion for them! They are real real brothers of Serbs! They know much about us, our history, and they are educated in pro-serb way...Also, many Armenians live in Belgrade, and they treated with huge respect!
Generaly, i think that ortodox Slavs have much more similarity between themselves , than catholic Slavs... Maybe im wrong, but thats my opinion!  ::    Regards!

----------


## Leof

I wont deny - I do not know a lot about Serbia or Croatia. But I like them unconsciously.

----------


## strawberryfynch

> "MAKE LOVE NOT WAR"  
> .. i mean,it's just a saying,dont take it literarly

   ::  Why WOULD anyone do that?   ::  I have to admit it's a good excuse.

----------


## charlestonian

> "MAKE LOVE NOT WAR"  
> .. i mean,it's just a saying,dont take it literarly

 I take it literally... let's do it  ::

----------


## Mikhail_S

Unfortunately Russian people had lost the major portion of the brotherly feels to Serbia. We more think about our problems than about Serbia or other country of former Yugoslavia. But during my holiday in Serbia and Chernogoria I had feel that people like in Russia. I have very warm feel to Serbia after this.  
Хвала!  ::

----------


## MilanSrb

> Unfortunately Russian people had lost the major portion of the brotherly feels to Serbia. We more think about our problems than about Serbia or other country of former Yugoslavia. But during my holiday in Serbia and Chernogoria I had feel that people like in Russia. I have very warm feel to Serbia after this.  
> Хвала!

 Thank you my brother, and come again to Serbia! Ziveo!

----------


## Vincent Tailors

I've never been to Serbia, but I remember since childhood I've considered them ehm... special to me? I don't know. But surely there was something that I felt when heard about Serbia that I didn't feel about any other Slavic country. 
There surely must be a strong spiritual bond between Serbia and Russia. I met a few Serbs when I was a child. It surprised me how they were treated in Russia, like, they were greeted like family members. And that was mutual.

----------


## Janes

> That's true. Religion does matter in Serbo-Russian relations. Both Serbs and Russians are Orthodox Christian, and that's the main reason for connection of my people with Russian. There is still simillar culture, letter...
> Same is for Croatia. I think that Croats have better relation with Czech Republic or Poland than Serbia.

 Croatians have the best relations with the Slovaks than with the Polish and Czechs (Czechs are protestants).

----------


## Janes

> As a Serb, i just can notice that Russians generaly dont feel same for us, as we do for them, especialy jung generations...they dont know much about us..
> But i am educated like rusofil, and majority of Serbs also...Love for Russia is part of Serbian national identity!Also love for Armenians, Ukranians, Greeks...
> Religion have important role in that relationship, ofcourse  ! But its not only reason...history is also important for relations between nations, and we fight in same side like russians, in many wars! We never fight against Russians, its imposible to imagine for Serbs! Also, Croatia have similar political interests in history like Germany and Austria, so they have good conection with Germans...ofcourse, Serbs dont have any conection with Germans...
> I meet some Armenian people in my life, and y have best posible opinion for them! They are real real brothers of Serbs! They know much about us, our history, and they are educated in pro-serb way...Also, many Armenians live in Belgrade, and they treated with huge respect!
> Generaly, i think that ortodox Slavs have much more similarity between themselves , than catholic Slavs... Maybe im wrong, but thats my opinion!    Regards!

 I do not think that religion plays a main role in each other Slavic relations. For instance, the Slovaks have got very good relations with any Slavic country (as I noticed that when I visited some of them). On the Slovakian territory from the religion point of view, we have all of chriastian beliefs except muslims (that is good). In western part there are protestants, in the middle there are catholics and in the east parts of Slovakia there are orthodox or pravoslav believers. But nowadays it's rather mixed up.
The Slovaks are tolerant to other slavs and understand their needs.

----------

